# HCPCS Codes



## dmcgraw (Dec 28, 2010)

I would like to ask if anyone knows the correct HCPCS for Levothyroxine Sodium, injectable?  I am not able to locate anything and wondering if it has to go in the "dump code"??  Thank you


----------



## bonzaibex (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't find it in the HCPCS book.  I think you're going to have to use J3490.

Becky, CPC


----------

